#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Μελέτη θερμικής επάρκειας

## ALIKI

Καλησπερα!Εχω περιπτωση μεταλικης προσθηκης σε υπαρχων κτιριο απο οπλισμενο σκυροδεμα,κατω απο 50τ.μ και δεν υποκειται στην  περιπτωση ριζικης ανακαινισης.(δεν απαιτειται ΚΕΝΑΚ και ΠΕΑ).Μηπως καποιος συναδελφος ξερει πως κανουν τη μελετη θερμικης επαρκειας για το τμημα της προσθηκης;;(υπαρχει καποιο λογισμικο......να το χρησιμοποιησω; :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: 
ευχαριστω πολυ...

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχει παράδειγμα υπολογισμού στον ιστότοπο του ΤΕΕ (βλ. *ΕΔΩ*)

Υπάρχει μια δοκιμαστική έκδοση του *ΜΟΝΑ ΚΕΝΑΚ* της RUNET με κάποιους περιορισμούς.
Κάτοψη μέχρι 40 τ.μ.,Τοίχοι μέχρι 6 μ.,Εκτύπωση τεύχους ανενεργή,Προεπισκόπηση τεύχους διαθέσιμη.

----------

ALIKI

----------

